# NetGear Router hinter Fritz!Box



## Amarillo (10. August 2005)

Hi
nachdem ich jetzt schon etliche Stunden vergeblich versuche hier das Netzwerk wieder zum laufen bringen wende ich mich mal an die, die davon mehr Ahnung haben...
(ich hab mir auch schon etliche Forenbeiträge durchgelesen, bisher aber ohne Erfolg)

Folgende Situation:
an der FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050 hängen max. 2 Laptops über WLan
außerdem ist an der Fritz!box ein NetGear RP614v2 angeschlossen an dem 3 PC's hängen.

Meine Frage: wie zum Kuckuck muss ich die Box und den Router einstellen, damit ich 
a) mit allen PC's ins internet kann (soweit war ich schonmal) aber auch
b) unter den PC's und Laptop eine LAN verbindung besteht (die Laptops warn wohl irgendwie in nem andern Subnet (ich hab davon wenig ahnung) jedenfalls konnte ich nicht von dem Laptop auf den PC zugreifen (oder anpingen)

Ich hab schon alles mögliche probiert, DHCP server bei der Box aus, beim router aus, bei beiden aus, bei beiden an, feste IP's bei den PC's etc. etc. etc. etc.

EIGENTLICH sollte es ja funktionieren wenn DHCP beim Router aus ist und bei der Box an, und als Gateway beim Router die IP der Box... aber funktioniert so leider nicht

Wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar !
MfG
Julian


----------



## pgs-joschi (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

 hast schon fast alles richtig gemacht, an der FritzBox den DHCP server laufen lassen und am Netgear ausschalten.
 Den Netgear mit einem der 4 Switchport mit der Frixbox verbinden (nicht den WANport vom Netgear verwenden), dann müsste es klappen.


----------

